# Login Drops



## DickO (Sep 27, 2012)

This is to the site administrator. I can't seem to stay logged in. While reading a thread, even after logging in, I look at the bottom of the page and it says I can't respond to the thread. I check, and I've lost my login. Even after getting to this new thread page (after relogging in again) I couldn't start a thread because it said I wasn't logged in. I've found myself logged out just by going to another thread. This is getting to be very agravating everytime I visit this site. This is a standard computer with Windows Xp. Thanks for any help.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Let's start with clearing all your cookies in your browser, restart your browser, and make sure you check the "stay logged in" box next to where you enter your user name and password when you log back in.


----------



## DickO (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks VA,
I did both; dumped cookies and checked the "remember me" box. Don't know which one did the trick but at least I stayed on this time. I'm really a little leery of checking those boxes as I've read about hackers or site personnel being able to track back to users because they were staying "on" somehow. Anyway, I'll check again next time... and thanks again.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You're welcome, unless you're on a community computer / device where more persons than you have access it shouldn't be an issue.


----------

